# AMA Has Released the Schedule



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is the link. When i saw it today my heart went pitter patter. I surs hope Skye is finished by then . That way we cam do the walk of champions..........

Here is the link........

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2008_Specia...cialtyForms.pdf

This is the specialty forum that you will need to feel out. It is printable. The deadline to send the form is August 30,2008.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> This is the specialty forum that you will need to feel out. It is printable. The deadline to send the form is August 30,2008.[/B]



Thanks for posting this. 

Has anyone booked her flight yet? If so, when do you plan to arrive? I have my hotel booked starting Saturday, September 6th. I found in the past 2 years I attended that the days of the Specialty were so busy there wasn't enough time for site seeing and visiting. So this year I'm arriving 2 days early. It's supposed to be a lovely area.

Cathy


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

That menu looks yummy.

I've never been to an AMA speciality, but would love to go just to gaze at all those lovely Maltese. The closest I got to the AMA specialty was last year, when I picked Parker up from his breeder. Unfortunately, I couldn't stick around to watch anything


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What is this all about?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> What is this all about?[/B]


The American Maltese Association holds a special show every year. Sometimes more than one. And this is the schedule that they have planned for the event this year. It is where a bunch of beautiful Maltese get together and show. There will be nothing but Maltese Shown there. And then there are a lot of spectators that are either just enjoying the beauty or just beginning to show themselves. 

If there is any way that you can go it will be well worth it as best I can understand. This is my first year going.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish i could go, i know i would be in Maltese heaven. Maybe next year.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> What is this all about?[/B]


It is a little confusing, isn't it? 

The American Maltese Association holds a National Specialty each year. It's basically a huge maltese show. Last year was in New Jersey, the year before that Arizona. I've been to the past two years and will be going this year in Detroit, showing my puppy Chowder. 

For SM, it is a good excuse to have a huge malt meetup, which is why the OP posted about it. Pet maltese are welcome, which makes it very nice. the info can be found on the http://www.americanmaltese.org website. Many of the top maltese exhibitors make it a priority to attend Nationals each year, so you will see some of the most beautiful maltese that you've ever seen! 

The different maltese clubs through out the US have their own specialties through out the year (The Central California Valley Maltese Club usually has theirs in October, Pacific Rim Maltese Club is holding theirs in july in Portland, etc) but there is only one National specialty each year. 

Let me know if you'd like any more info!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Last year was lots of fun! This year should be great too!  It will be really nice to see you all again this year! :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OH I wish Mateo and I could join you this year!
Sounds like so much fun and all those beautiful dogs! :wub: 
You must all post pics for those of us who cannot attend!
We will need a daily fix.... :chili: 

Thanks Stacy for the great explanation!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy I just re read your post. The reason that I posted this was for everyone pet and show people alike. Skye may not be finished by then but he will be there. And well on his way to his championship hopefully. :wub: 

Another reason I posted it was because of the seminars. I plan on attending all of them if possible. That way I can learn as much as possible about our breed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581485
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused by what you mean here! I only posted what I did to clarify what exactly you were refering to, since somebody asked. I was trying to put myself in the place of someone who was new to the boards and maybe would have no idea what you were talking about since I would have resembled that remark when I first joined SM! It's hard to imagine a time when I didn't know what Nationals was and the different breeders, but it sure wasn't that long ago! I distinctly remember not knowing that there was such a thing as a 'handler' who could show your dog for you. Now I can't imagine a time when I didn't know about handlers. That's the only reason why I said what I did, it wasn't for any other reason. From the title of your post, you assumed that everybody on SM knew what you were refering to, I was trying to clarify it for the people who didn't. 

And if somebody didn't know what you were talking about, just clicking on the link to the forms wouldnt' help clarify things much either, which is why I included the link directly to the AMA. I personally feel that anybody and everybody should go to Nationals, just for pure social reasons alone, LOL.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy I just re read your post. The reason that I posted this was for everyone pet and show people alike. Skye may not be finished by then but he will be there. And well on his way to his championship hopefully. :wub: 

Another reason I posted it was because of the seminars. I plan on attending all of them if possible. That way I can learn as much as possible about our breed.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm confused by what you mean here! I only posted what I did to clarify what exactly you were refering to, since somebody asked. I was trying to put myself in the place of someone who was new to the boards and maybe would have no idea what you were talking about since I would have resembled that remark when I first joined SM! It's hard to imagine a time when I didn't know what Nationals was and the different breeders, but it sure wasn't that long ago! I distinctly remember not knowing that there was such a thing as a 'handler' who could show your dog for you. Now I can't imagine a time when I didn't know about handlers. That's the only reason why I said what I did, it wasn't for any other reason. From the title of your post, you assumed that everybody on SM knew what you were refering to, I was trying to clarify it for the people who didn't. 

And if somebody didn't know what you were talking about, just clicking on the link to the forms wouldnt' help clarify things much either, which is why I included the link directly to the AMA. I personally feel that anybody and everybody should go to Nationals, just for pure social reasons alone, LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Please except my apology if I seemed short with you. That was not my intention. I am not going to make excuses except to say that I am having a hard time knowing that Skye will be leaving before long. He has filled a huge void left behind when Ezekiel got his angel wings. Again I apologize for seeming short with you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> OH I wish Mateo and I could join you this year!
> Sounds like so much fun and all those beautiful dogs! :wub:
> You must all post pics for those of us who cannot attend!
> We will need a daily fix.... :chili:
> ...



I, too, wish I could go this year!

Maybe next year. We'll have a car pool all the way up California! Isn't it in Portland next year?

Yes pics are a must! And that was a fantastic explanation Stacey, thanks!


----------



## paige's sophie (Mar 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581642
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation for the newbies. Sounds like it's worth seeing.


----------

